# Quick Ceiling fan wiring question



## rnaffer (Jul 22, 2012)

The fan has three wires.. Black, White, and Black w/ white stripe... the house wiring has Black, White and Red wires... Does Black go with Black, White with White and the black stripe with red??? Help.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Did the fan come with a diagram?
What's the model of the fan?
More than likely the black and the black striped wires
are the hot wires for the fan and lights.
The white is neutral.
The red and black on the wiring are consistent with hot
wires for US 220 volt.
They each carry 110 Volts.
They are both hot wires and the white is neutral.
Any green wires would be ground if they are present.
But double check to make sure.
The manufacturers website may have a diagram for
your fan if you don't have one.


----------



## rnaffer (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for your reply... 

So the fan is a HUNTER (about 11 years old)... model 25286 000191 CAT: 25286-100

It does not have a light kit on it... and I remember the black/white stripe wire from fan connected to the black house wire... the white with white and so I should connect the black wire from fan to the red house wire? Yes, I will connect the green to the bare ground wire.. Thanks so much.. Please confirm if you agree with my understanding. (^_^)


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

rnaffer said:


> Thank you for your reply...
> 
> So the fan is a HUNTER (about 11 years old)... model 25286 000191 CAT: 25286-100
> 
> It does not have a light kit on it... and I remember the black/white stripe wire from fan connected to the black house wire... the white with white and so I should connect the black wire from fan to the red house wire? Yes, I will connect the green to the bare ground wire.. Thanks so much.. Please confirm if you agree with my understanding. (^_^)


Hmmm, I don't know. I think you need to find out what that black/white wire is for before hooking it up. I'm thinking it's the light kit power wire.

Do the instructions list what the wires are for?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check step 6 in the manual here.............
http://www.hunterfan.com/uploadedFiles/Support/Owners_Manuals_and_Parts_Guide/41048.pdf
It says both hot leads in the fan connect to the black lead.
So it sounds like you just want to put a wire nut
on that red lead and tape it up with electrical tape.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

leroys1000 said:


> Check step 6 in the manual here.............
> http://www.hunterfan.com/uploadedFiles/Support/Owners_Manuals_and_Parts_Guide/41048.pdf
> It says both hot leads in the fan connect to the black lead.
> So it sounds like you just want to put a wire nut
> on that red lead and tape it up with electrical tape.


:up:

Good find, Leroys1000. I totally missed the red wire in the box! Thanks for pointing that out.

I would suspect the red wire in the box goes to a switch to switch the light separately from the ceiling fan. That should be easily verified by seeing if there are two switches in the room for the fan.

In that case, the black/white would be connected (with a wire nut/ tape) to the red lead; black to black; and white to white.

Otherwise, you can cap off (not connected to anything; a wire nut/ tape used on it) the black/ white wire, and then do the same with the red wire (a wire nut/ tape; not connected to anything).


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The manual says that both the black and black with white striped
leads are both to seperate motor windings.
They both need to be connected to the black AC coming in to
power both windings.
A lighting kit would most likely have it's own power lead.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

leroys1000 said:


> The manual says that both the black and black with white striped
> leads are both to seperate motor windings.
> They both need to be connected to the black AC coming in to
> power both windings.
> A lighting kit would most likely have it's own power lead.


See the NOTE right under Step 6. 

I think your advice is perfectly sound; hooking up both wires to the black feed from the box will be just fine. :up:

Oh... almost forgot. Rnaffer, I am assuming this is a 120VAC fan being connected to a 120VAC power supply. Is that correct?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

leroys1000 said:


> The manual says that both the black and black with white striped
> leads are both to seperate motor windings.
> They both need to be connected to the black AC coming in to
> power both windings.
> A lighting kit would most likely have it's own power lead.





> They both need to be connected to the black AC coming in to
> power both windings.


Respectfully... It does not, The black/white stripe is used if a wall switch is involved, as Drabdrs' reference to note 6 shows... No harm in connecting it, but it is not necessary to make the fan work with the pull chain.

I believe if the fan had a light included, there would be a blue wire for it.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

How many wires do you have in your ceiling box...and what color are they? How many wall switches do you have dedicated for the wiring in that particular ceiling box? If you only have one wall switch and/or you only have one hot wire in the ceiling box...then you'll be limited to what the wall switch can do, which is to feed power so the fan and light can be turned on separately with the pull switches...or so the fan can be turned on at the wall switch but the light kit can only work (using the pull switch) only if the wall switch is turned On. 

If you have two wall switches dedicated for this particular ceiling box, then you also will have two separately controlled hot wires (black & black or black and red), which of course would be wired: one switched hot for the fan operation only...and the other switched hot wired for the light kit only. 

Having two wall switches with the two hot wires in the ceiling box would be the case when a ceiling fan (with a light kit) was actually planned ahead of wiring the house and thus the house was wired for it. Usually this is not the case when one goes to replace just a light fixture with both a ceiling fan and a light kit, which most people prefer to control both as two separate loads (fan & light) with two separate switches. Therefore the best you can do with just one wall switch and one hot wire in the ceiling box is to switch one load (the fan) On/Off at the wall and switch the other load (the light) with a pull switch but only when the wall switch is On.

Don't forget to beef up the ceiling box (with preferably a fan box) to handle the weight and torque of the ceiling fan.


----------

